# Victoria Cross manufacturing company



## warith (Jun 21, 2005)

Spring cleaning (in Winter!) and I turned up this one that I'd forgotten about. It's not quite mint, slightly sick and with a stress crack on the neck. It's also not cleaned very well... someday! [&:]

 It's a fairly standard shaped "worcestershire sauce" type bottle. It's embossing states "Victoria Cross Mfg Co" with a pictorial victoria cross.

 Anyone know it's rarity or anything about the company? A google search turned up nada, but it could be because there are huge numbers of sites dedicated to Victoria Cross recipients, and a simple sauce company doesn't quite rate amongst those.


----------



## warith (Jul 5, 2005)

a quick update on this bottle; I took it along to last night's Sydney bottle club monthly meeting, and no one there had ever heard of it. That's a first for me!


----------



## Toxic_Waste (Jul 6, 2005)

Isn't there a Victoria Cross Hotel in Sydney? Maybe there is some old history to that, unless it is a fairly new place.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 6, 2005)

I've never seen one of them before,  nicely embossed too it's got to be one of the better hotsauce bottles out there [] .


----------



## warith (Jul 6, 2005)

I've checked Sands from 1877 until 1910 and couldn't find any listing. I'm thinking it's perhaps a rare Aussie one (from outside NSW) or pommie or perhaps even from NZ?

 I'm pretty sure it's from 1890's or early 1900's. I meant to check the Sands from 1910 to 1920 (it's certainly older than 1920), but didn't get the opportunity.

 It's embossing is certainly nice, shame it doesn't also have a bit more writing!


----------



## Dirranbandi (Jul 7, 2005)

G'day Warith

 A search of IP Australia's Trademarks indicates that your sauce bottle's trademark was registered by Henry Jones (IXL) Limited for the Victoria Cross Manufacturing Company Brisbane, Queensland on 5 October 1905 (Registered Trademark No. 2486, Class 42).

 The attached image is from the search and identifies the company's name in the bottom scroll.

 IP Australia Website has a search facility for Australian registered Trademarks: http://pericles.ipaustralia.gov.au/atmoss/falcon.application_start 

 Cheers,

 Dirranbandi


----------



## IRISH (Jul 11, 2005)

This EBAY AUCTION is for a really ugly,  fairly modern bottle but thought it may be of interest anyhow [] .


----------



## warith (Jul 11, 2005)

nice (I'm using this term loosely) find. Cheers Irish!

 Now I know a fair bit about the company, I just gotta find someone who wants to trade for something I want....


----------



## IRISH (Jul 11, 2005)

I take it you are not going to be bidding many thousands of $ on it warith [:-] [] .


----------

